# When buying shrimps do you need to quarntine them like fish?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

As the topic says. Or can I put them into the tank immediately after the acclimation process?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

With wild shrimp or shrimp from a lfs I do, but with tank bred ones from a known source I don't.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

how long do you quarantine them for?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Depends what you are trying to quarantine them for. Shrimp can be carriers of piscine parasites, so if you keep them in a quarantine aquarium without fish for (say) 3-4 weeks, any piscine parasites will die, and you should be fine.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Crap.. what happens if you store them with fish? How long do you have to wait if  any parasites transfer to the fish if you end up having to treat the tank with all inhabitants? 

Urghh... I got amanos recently and put them in directly.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Then you simply have to treat the entire aquarium (fish and shrimp) as new inhabitants and "quarantine" all of them (i.e. just watch all the fish and shrimp).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Then you simply have to treat the entire aquarium (fish and shrimp) as new inhabitants and "quarantine" all of them (i.e. just watch all the fish and shrimp).


So far it's about 2weeks since the amanos and I don't think I've seen the fish doing anything outside of the norm. I'll wait another two weeks just to be safe.


----------

